# add a leafs or timbrens



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

which is better to prevent sagging when i have my plow installed, add a leaf or timbrens? how about ride quality? my truck is a 1987 f250


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I would recomend the timbrens or something simuliar over the add a leafs. With the leafs they are working constantly and will give a rougher ride when the plow is not on, where the timbrens are designed to have about 1" of travel in the stock suspension before they are active.


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

i put my plow mount on today with hoop, lights, and pump and to me the truck looks like its sagging a little already. but its a 87 model so im sure the springs are weak too. so you think the timbrens will raise it back up to level without the blade on and when i put the blade on it will drop about an inch? any help would be great.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Timbrens are alot easier to install than xtra leafs and they work better to. I did both on my half ton


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

With no load on the springs the Timbrens should have 1/2" to 1" clearance before they touch the axle. This allows the stock springs to bo the work when thier is no load. Then when there is a load like the plow the timbrens will kick in to help support the weight.


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

were is a good place to buy timbrens or maybe get a used set? were i live at in the south we dont have any suppliers close for snow removal parts, because we dont get snow much here.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

greeneslawncare;1239671 said:


> were is a good place to buy timbrens or maybe get a used set? were i live at in the south we dont have any suppliers close for snow removal parts, because we dont get snow much here.


I brought mine on albany spring best deal I found. Used will be tough as every truck is different


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for all the advice, im going to look around on the net to try and find the best deal on some.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Hold up here. What is your FGAWR, engine type, cab configuration, age/mileage of truck by what size plow? Are your springs old or sagging? Do you have snow plow prep springs already installed?


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

my truck an 1987 f250, 5.0 motor, 4 speed, regular cab long bed. over 100.000 miles, does not have the snow plow prep. my blade is a 7.5 meyer classic setup. i bought the truck as a backup truck for landscaping. then a lady that moved here from new jersey had the plow set up so i bought it off of her. we dont get but maybe 2-3 snow falls here every season with no more than 8 inchs most of snow, so the plow will not be on truck but those few times a year.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

One thing to consider is that a ton of people on here are using Timbrens to try and fix a much larger problem. If the springs are not even close to holding up your plow and again alot them wont just adding the timbrens will hold the truck up ok but you will have basically zero suspension just the little bit of give the timbrens have say 1" or so ........................ so at that point you are really driving around just using a 2" rubber to try to compersate for a 6" pothole ???? You may want to wear a crash helmet. I had a friend a few years ago that had weak springs so he took them out and put in a couple of junks of Rock Maple in the center of them and put them back in and he then had no problem with front end sag...................... Timbrens are a great thing to have when you hit something hard but you really need the springs to carry the load and the Timbrens to help in overstressed conditions only .
I can tell you this if you try to run on the timbrens only the springs dont work correctly and a mechanic friend told me last fall he has been changing out a lot of springs because they are trying to run on just the timbrens ................ something to think about ?????


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Extra leaf springs will "prevent" more sagging, Timbren's will prevent sagging after a certain point. IMO, leaf springs will do a better job of preventing the sagging.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

My suggestion would be to get new springs. However, if it is worth it or not is up to you.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1240252 said:


> My suggestion would be to get new springs. However, if it is worth it or not is up to you.


I agree w/ Demon. New springs and you're ready for Daytona. Well, not really but its the way to go. For the amount of time you'll have a plow on, add-a-leafs will give you a much harder ride. New springs will keep the factory ride and get rid of the sag.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the boys have answered your question................... in most cases I have seen the price of springs isnt a heck of a lot different than what they want for Timbrens........... new springs that are the correct rating make a huge difference. I upgraded mine just from 3900 to 4100 lbs and the front end went up signifacantly and it now only ever touches the timbrens when I am lifting heavy loads of snow up or after hitting a heck of a bad spot in the road. But the truck has ALOT more suspension travel. 
I think from memory they were only like $145 for the pair ............... 
Good Luck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

It also depends on your truck like my trucks the front timbrens are always touching wether theres a load or not so they always prevent sagging. The backones sit up a bit so yes they only prevent sagging after a certian point. but they are only an inch off so it doesnt take much for them to start to help hold a load.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

deere615;1240437 said:


> *It also depends on your truck like my trucks the front timbrens are always touching wether theres a load or not so they always prevent sagging. The backones sit up a bit so yes they only prevent sagging after a certian point.* but they are only an inch off so it doesnt take much for them to start to help hold a load.


Why do you think that might be?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1240476 said:


> Why do you think that might be?


Cause thats the way chevys are designed. the front is actually raised up by the timbren a bit. I will take IFS over SFA anyday:waving:


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks to every one for all the advice. i think im going to look into getting new springs and adding some add a leafs to it also. for no more than my plow being on the truck i think that setup will do perfect.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

greeneslawncare;1240520 said:


> thanks to every one for all the advice. i think im going to look into getting new springs and adding some add a leafs to it also. for no more than my plow being on the truck i think that setup will do perfect.


With new springs, you may or may not need add-a-leafs.


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

i looked up a spring company on the net and sent a message to them about some good replacement springs that can handle a plow and still have a good ride so i figure ill get a response from them tomorrow


----------



## greeneslawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

got my new springs to replace the factory ones, guy that sold them to me said they would be perfect for my truck. paid $113.00 per side. now just got too put them on.


----------

